
The myth of software time estimations - strajkoski
https://hackernoon.com/the-myth-of-software-time-estimations-576a7466d91a
======
adam_klein
The employer did the right thing, I am afraid.

~~~
mariuolo
Why? The mere fact he was asking himself those questions show that he's
conscientious.

Also as long as he delivers in time (even if he doesn't believe it possible),
why would this opinion be a problem?

